# ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام



## جُرُوحْ (29 فبراير 2008)

ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام
------------------------------

صورة للاستيل 








تم عمل الاستيل بمواصفات خاصة وفكرة جديدة وتعديل بعض القوالب بطرق جديدة وجارى العمل على توافق الاستيل لجميع متصفح الانترنت 
للمشاهدة هنا 
انتظر ارأكم فى الاستيل والعيوب وكل شئ بخصوص الاستيل قبل طرحة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*اللون حلو و هادي *

*بس معجبنيش الفونت بتاع جملة ( منتديات كوبتك فولدر )*

*كمان الجملة اللي تحت حرف أ في كلمة سال ( من فيكم حس بية مين منكم سأل علية )*

*الصورتين كمان صور قيامة بعتقد لو صور صلب بما انة اسبوع الآلآلم يعني )*

*بس هي دي ملاحظاتي و تسلم ايدك و كل سنة و انتي طيبة *


----------



## جُرُوحْ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*اشكرك فراشة مسيحية على ملاحظاتك وجارى العمل بملاحظاتك وكل اخواتى طيبين ​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*



ستايل جميل جدا يا جروح..

ولكن لي ملاحظه بسيطه.. ان تضيفى بعض الالوان القاتمه كالاسود مثلا..

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> ستايل جميل جدا يا جروح..
> 
> ولكن لي ملاحظه بسيطه.. ان تضيفى بعض الالوان القاتمه كالاسود مثلا..
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


 
*انا محستش انو لاسبوع الالم خالص لما دخلته *
*ده فى الكنيسة كل حاجة بتبقى سوده انا نفسى بحاول اسبوع الالم لبسى يكون غامق *
*اللون فاتح اوى ومفيش اى صورة للصلب  افتكر انى شوفت استايل فى قمه الروعة كان اسود والكلام ابيض طبعا والسيد المسيح كان على الصليب كان فعلا رائع *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

هو جميل يا جروح بس بجد مفهو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*بجد استايل جميل يا جروح 

بس بصراحة ميدلش خالص على اسبوع الالام 

ياريت يبقى فيه صورة للصلب ويكون أغمق شوية 

وجملة تعبر عن اسبوع الالام وكده

فى انتظاااااااااااااار التعديل *​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*اشكركم اخواتى وياريت ارفاق صور لاسبوع الالام لان كل الصور الى عندى الدقة تبعها مش كويسة خالص 

وياريت فى اسرع وقت ورجاء اخر من له فى التعديل الاستيل وشغل الفوتشوب يراسلنى 

وربنا يبارك اخواتى​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*



*

*الون بتاع المنتدى يبقى بنفس لون ارضية الصورة *
*



*

*



*

*



*

*بس انا برشح اول واحدة يارب ينفعوا*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ملاحظتكم قبل طرح استيل أسبوع الآلام*

*اشكرك اختى ميرنا وجارى التعديل وانتظر صور اكثر بجد لان مش على جهازى فى البيت فى سيبر 

وبتعب لما بلاقى صور بدقة كويسة تصلح ​*


----------

